# Bombed by my non smoking next door neighbor!!



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So my next door neighbor knows I smoke cigars and he went to Europe for a couple weeks, mostly Paris, and he brings me back 2 RyJ's. Not sure of the vitola so feel free to weigh in but what a surprise!!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I need to find better neighbors. That's a great hit there!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice! Kudos to your neighbor. He probably knows you deserve it just like we all do.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

He is a great neighbor. I'd love to show you guys a pic - he's 70+ years old, works around and in his house every day (carpentry and woodworking) and decided to grow a fu manchu mustache about a month ago and the thing is as bushy and grown out as a furry llama (LOL) - he's a great guy!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wish I had neighbors like that..
:tu


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

You neighbor is Squid Agent 008.


:smoke:


Very nice. I have no idea what vitola those are, but they look tasty. Enjoy!!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well Shawn, sounds like you are good neighbor as well as a good BOTL....pretty cool of your neighbor to think of you!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

note to self: _move 2 houses down from Olds.._


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

A neighbor who decides to kick you when you're down after the abuse you took last week, nice! A very nice looking couple of sticks. We all need neighbors like that. 

How can I give your neighbor RG? LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool a world without judgements. Nice neighbor bro!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

RG to your neighbor!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

great neighbors, wish I had neighbors like that, I just have my old HS teacher. Enjoy the spoils


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

That is pretty darn cool Shawn!
Sounds like you have a great neighbor....mine justs tries dropping hints I should mow the grass more.....


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome neighbor!!!

Im thinking they are Petit Coronas or Mille Fleurs, depends on rg and length.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You neighbor is Squid Agent 008.
> 
> :smoke:
> 
> Very nice. I have no idea what vitola those are, but they look tasty. Enjoy!!!


Nice

Shawn...its been a hell of a good month for you!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Do good fences really make good neighbors? 

If so what type of fence does Shawn have?


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Do good fences really make good neighbors?
> 
> If so what type of fence does Shawn have?


Must be WAY better than my fence... Your neighbor sounds like a pleasure to know.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Awesome neighbor!!!
> 
> Im thinking they are Petit Coronas or Mille Fleurs, depends on rg and length.


I didn't measure them but they are small - I guess less than or at most 40rg and definitely less than 5in (maybe even about 4in+??)

And funny thing about fences = when my/our fence was getting pretty ratty I asked him if he knew whether the fence was mine or his and he said basically 'no but who cares, you wanna replace it lets do it together' - So we did! split the cost and the labor!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Couldnt of happened to a better guy !!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

That is very cool! What a great neighbor.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome neighbor, can I have him?

My current neighbor has a habit of trying to steal my welcome mat all the time...what gives? lol...


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Very thoughtful of your neighbor Shawn! He sounds like a hell of a guy, Enjoy the smokes!


----------

